# Mare jerking back - vet has never seen before - have you?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.mitavite.com.au/mitavite06/PDF/Nutritional Information PDF/Vet notes/Tying-up.pdf

It looks like your horse is tyed up. This article explains it pretty well. I hope the link works.
That has to be hard to watch her & I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for your reply natisha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I disagree with the tying up. Possibly in the beginning, but it usually doesn't last for over two weeks with those bad of symptoms. I would almost say something neurological is going on, she acts like she doesn't not know where her feet are when she is walking or even standing


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> I disagree with the tying up. Possibly in the beginning, but it usually doesn't last for over two weeks with those bad of symptoms. I would almost say something neurological is going on, she acts like she doesn't not know where her feet are when she is walking or even standing


 
I agree, I don't think she is tying up. Doesn't last that long and you would typically see dark urine. From watching the videos, I wonder about EPM.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope you work out what exactly is wrong with your mare soon. I was just wondering what exactly EPM is? thanks


----------



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

In the stall video, she looks like she's in a laminitic stance..trying to get weight off her front legs. Did your vet rule out laminitis?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Are rabies or tetanus possibilities?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

you could send the vidios by email to a more specialised vet.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

you could send the vidios by email to a more specialised vet. I realyl very much


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for all your comments so far, I will look into EPM, tetnus and rabies. Here is some other info:

- I had her feet tested and she doesn't show any pain, so laminitis was ruled out. She also had no heat in any of her joints, front or back.

- She has not responded to any anti-inflamatories (except for the very first injection for one day - the next day). The vet gave her the very same injection a week later and it had no effect whatsoever. 

- her jaws do not look lock, and she is eating and swallowing and drinking water with gusto. 

- she is not sweating nor is she dehydrated.

The only thing that has changed in her life recently (and I am really grasping at straws here) are:
1. rabbits appeared in her paddock 5 days before these symptoms started (although another mare also shares that paddock and has no symptoms)
2. she has a strange sarrcoid looking lump/fingernail sized wart which appeared on the top of her rump about 1 month beforehand. The vet thinks that this is a sarrcoid. 
3. we started to hack out in the woods (where there would be deer) about 5 weeks ago - could it be lyme disease? 

Anyway thank you for all your help so far, I really really hope I find something before it's too late. I have also emailed my vet the photos and he is kindly going to email a specialist in Dublin. My brothers GF is also going to email her uncle who's a vet in England. so hopefully the videos will get around and come back with an answer - thank God for technology!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

you could emai lthe vidios to the the **** vet as they have a specialist department in horses and are incredibly good. They are in Edinburgh though I am sure you already knew that.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have experienced what your dealing with your horse, almost to the same as "dotted i's and crossed t's". What your videos show is exactally how my mare presented her heat exhaustion.

Here is the case in point of the event with my own horse. I had trailered a friend and her horse along with my Candy to a blazed trail head on an early Summer morning to beat the heat of the day for a trial ride. There is a river that flows through the area we were riding in and decided to swim our horses. Candy and I led the way across the water, but on the far side it was a mud bog and Candy made it but floundered some what. I tried to warn my friend off from crossing, but she was already mid-river. Her horse got totally bogged up past his knees and hocks. After trying to get him out we decided I needed to ride for help. By that time of day it was 90+degrees and I rode for about 3 hours to find help. 

Three days later at her morning feeding my Candy was barely able to walk to her grain tub and could hardly lower her neck to her grain tub. I immediately called the Vet. She hadn't tied-up, but was suffering from heat exhaustion. The Vet gave her an IV injection of Bute, stomach tubed her with electrolytes and ordered stall rest.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I will have my vet look at the videos at work today and see what he thinks.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

dop said:


> In the stall video, she looks like she's in a laminitic stance..trying to get weight off her front legs. Did your vet rule out laminitis?


I also thought this when i saw the stable clip.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

candandy49: 

That is very very interesting that you have had the same reaction in your mare following a pretty similar scenario (although I am in Ireland and by "hot" I mean 21C or 70F). Can you tell me how long did it take for the bute etc. to have an effect or for the symptoms to ease, also is your mare a young or old horse. I have checked my mare since the symptoms have started for dehydration and she appears to by hydrated, did you mare show signs of not being dehydrated too? although I have to say that I have noticed that Jessy is drinking more than normal (though it's hard to say for certain as my horses live out and are rarely in a stable).


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

wyominggrandma: thank you for being so kind, I'd really appreciate it if you could ask your vet take a look at the videos. 

I am hoping that the videos I have made will be seen by as many horsey people as possible.

I am still wondering if her shoulder could be out, but if it is it doesn't explain the elevated levels found in her blood. my vet is emailing me her 2 blood results on Monday and I will post them up here then. 

Thanks again. Julie


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

rbarlo32
I afraid I never heard of the **** vet in Edinburgh, do you have any other details? 
Thanks for you help. Julie


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

It does not really look like PSSM or Lyme disease to me, but I will throw both of those out there as possibilities. Do you guys have West Nile?


----------



## dutchess (Sep 23, 2010)

Obviously, web information isn't a substitute for a vet diagnosis, but here's a website about EPM that makes me think it's definitely worth looking into: EPMhorse ? Home to the latest information about EPM

There is a note saying that sudden onset happens, even if it's rare. Also, while rabbits wouldn't be to blame, the protozoans inside possum feces are. Do you have possums on or near the property?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

you say the blood test is high than normal but what excatly is higher
Can't find any contact details for those that aren't paitents sorry I can't be much help.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

dutchess said:


> Obviously, web information isn't a substitute for a vet diagnosis, but here's a website about EPM that makes me think it's definitely worth looking into: EPMhorse ? Home to the latest information about EPM
> 
> There is a note saying that sudden onset happens, even if it's rare. Also, while rabbits wouldn't be to blame, the protozoans inside possum feces are. Do you have possums on or near the property?


Thank you 'dutchess' for your email. I am living in Ireland and we don't have possum's over here. I was trying to look up EPM and so far have only seen problems in the hindlimbs. But I will check out the website you suggested as well. Thank you very much.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

If your mare hasn't recently been imported from the usa then it is very unlikely to be EPM. But them again it is possible to get it in Britian but very rare but a lightbreed (thoroughbred) are more susebtible to it.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

dop said:


> In the stall video, she looks like she's in a laminitic stance..trying to get weight off her front legs. Did your vet rule out laminitis?


This was my first thought......I also thought the same thing in the last half of the first video only its not as pronounced.

She looks like she is overweight so laminitis is definitely a possibility

Super Nova.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Any digital pulse present? Any nerve blocking tried to pinpoint problems in legs and feet? Id try some massage therapy just to try to get her more comfortable and have a chiro look at her also if it were my horse.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Had both of my vets at work see the video. Both of them said it looks to be neurological. Definately not Tying up.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know, but is it possible to email the videos to a vet school maybe? I am thinking perhaps one of the top notch ones-maybe they would take a gander at it. 

I have to say-looks neurological to me. Things like tying up and heat exhaustion don't last 2 weeks. 

When you did the clinic, was her performance normal would you say? Was there anything about it that may lead you to think something may have been in its early stages, and you, like most of us would, just thought it was an off day?

I am grasping at straws also.
Good luck!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought it looked nuerological because she was walking diagonally(like a trot) not a 4 beat step or founder because she looks so sore that she doesn't want tp put her feet down


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

brettso1000 said:


> The only thing that has changed in her life recently (and I am really grasping at straws here) are:
> 1. *rabbits appeared in her paddock 5 days before these symptoms started* (although another mare also shares that paddock and has no symptoms)
> 2. she has a strange sarrcoid looking lump/fingernail sized wart which appeared on the top of her rump about 1 month beforehand. The vet thinks that this is a sarrcoid.
> 3. we started to hack out in the woods (where there would be deer) about 5 weeks ago - could it be lyme disease?


I may sound stupid but what exactly does this mean, rabbits appearing in her paddock? I am at a loss?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can't see the video's. How is it listed on youtube? Has she foundered? There isn't always a raging pulse or heat. Elevated cortisol levels indicate pain. When my shetland foundered she lay down a lot. She'd get up, have a real hard stretch then lay down again. When I made her move her gait was very choppy, almost hopping in the fronts as she tried to shift her weigh rearward.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Gallop-I took it to mean just what it says.....you know-bunny rabbits.....in the paddock, probably eating the grass.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Could it possibly be a spinal injury? The way she was lifting her tail when you were leading her forward, the way her neck is a wee bit hunched? Or maybe intestinal? Hope you get it figured out soon, poor thing looks miserable.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Gallop-I took it to mean just what it says.....you know-bunny rabbits.....in the paddock, probably eating the grass.


Thats what I thought but why in the world would a rabbit eating grass in her paddock have anything to do with an injury or disease on this mare?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Any fever? Lyme disease? Might affect an older horse more severely. If it's EPM, she would not be able to back up while her head was being held up. Did the vet do that test?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Gallop On said:


> Thats what I thought but why in the world would a rabbit eating grass in her paddock have anything to do with an injury or disease on this mare?


I think she is just looking at anything different. After all-possums in a pasture can be a BIG issue.


----------



## ShotgunBlues (Sep 19, 2010)

Gallop On said:


> Thats what I thought but why in the world would a rabbit eating grass in her paddock have anything to do with an injury or disease on this mare?


There is a disease called Tularemia (also called Rabbit Fever) that can potentially cause infections in livestock and wild rodents. 

Tularemia or Rabbit Fever | Critterology.com

Tularemia: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just watched the last video. She definitely seems to have a lot of trouble backing up. Might be EPM.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

*Blood test results*

I have attached the blood test results taken on Day 2 and Day 11 of Jessy's episode.

I again would like to thank everyone on this forum for all your help and insights. 

I decided to put her out on a small nearly bare paddock on Friday and have been giving her 2 cups of linseed oil a day (mixed through a very small amount of no-oats ration with Recovery EQ which is a mineral supplement) and I have been hand walking her very slowly several times a day - 1 lap - takes about 4 - 5 mins. There has been a little bit of improvement.

Neurological disease frightens the life out of me and spells the end for my poor old mare. EPSM (Equine Polysaccaride Storage Myopathy) does sound like it may be the culprit. My vet is going to do a bit of research on it and in the meantime I will put her properly on the low carb/high fat diet and continue the handwalking. I spoke to a physiotherapist this morning and she thought it was metabolical too and had treated a horse with EPSM before who showed similar symptoms. 

Tonight I also need to go through all your other suggestions that you all kindly made here. hopefully tomorrow will show another small improvement.

Thank you, Julie
Polysaccharide Storage Myopathy - CVM - UMEC, University of Minnesota


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was so hoping it wasn't anything neurological with your girl. My Candy did recuperate within a few days of receiving the Bute by route of IV and the electrolyte replacement. I don't think I recall your mare sweating much with her symptoms. Candy was sweating profusely with her episode.

Sending you {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}

ETA: My Candy was 10 years old when she had her episode.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

you should send the videos to troytown and UCD hospital to look at as they can maybe research further


----------



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

Tying Up: Rhabdomyolysis in Horses - Lameness and hoof care - horsetalk.co.nz


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Katze said:


> Could it possibly be a spinal injury? The way she was lifting her tail when you were leading her forward, the way her neck is a wee bit hunched?


This is my thought too.
Symptoms that appear to be neurological are frequently neck or back injuries (in this case neck because her front is affected also).


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> This is my thought too.
> Symptoms that appear to be neurological are frequently neck or back injuries (in this case neck because her front is affected also).


That could be but it doesn't explain the abnormal lab results. She seems to know where her feet are but has trouble making them do what she wants. 
The ALB is suggestive of muscle damage as the horse is not starved. 
The AST & ALT point towards liver or muscle problems with the ALT more suggestive of skeletal muscle necrosis.
I wonder if the mare hasn't been exposed to some sort of toxin, ragwort or something like that?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to be depressing but could she have EAM


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Sorry to be depressing but could she have EAM


yes, its possible, but Equine Atypical Myopathy tends to occur in horses under age 3.However she does fit the symptoms and it could be possible since she is older. 

I do think it is neurological since its been happening for quite some time now.

OP it would be something to look into.
http://www.myopathieatypique.be/fr/produit.php?sscategorieID=50


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

EAM occurs in both the young and old horse but usally the young and unworked. It occurs mostly in Autumn but can slightly more rarely occur in spring when it is windy and rainy. Although I would think she would be a lot worse by now if she had EAM.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> EAM occurs in both the young and old horse but usally the young and unworked. It occurs mostly in Autumn but can slightly more rarely occur in spring when it is windy and rainy. Although I would think she would be a lot worse by now if she had EAM.


I agree, I edited my post to exclude some of my other comments because I looked it up further. I had originally thought it could only occur in the young and in autumn, apparently they are finding more cases in spring and in older horses. Scary stuff.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Evan more scarey is that they don't know what causes it or how to cure and there is only a one in ten servival rate just hope none of mine ever get it as we don't have a equine vet up here


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Gallop On said:


> I may sound stupid but what exactly does this mean, rabbits appearing in her paddock? I am at a loss?



I assume that the OP is in England, they don't have the same animals that you do, and she is putting out any info that might be relevant or not. 

Brettso, I am so very sorry. I know little, so my advise is not worth much, but it does look neurological to me too.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Last year we had a case exactly like yours, brettso. A 7 year old Arabian mare. She just developed a stiff wobble one day. It progressed everyday, though she still ate like normal (didn't drink though). It completely stumped our vet. We all thought it was EPM, but her blood-work ruled that out completely and we don't have possums in WA. We ended up sending our mare to the vet college and specialists to try to save her, but she just got worse and worse each day. Stumbling and arching her neck stiffly, didn't know where to put her front feet....couldn't control her hind end AT ALL and she fell down every few minutes. Her last day she went completely out of her mind and the vet's feared for their lives if they got near her. We had to put her down....it was the humane thing to do at that point. To this day the vets do not know EXACTLY what was wrong. Something neurological. It was incredibly sad and I'm very sad to think you might be in for the same thing with your beautiful mare. Best of luck to you. I hope your vets can diagnose and treat her. *sending a virtual hug* 

I'm sorry to post such a dreary post, thought it would be helpful to know the age and the case of my mare to compare.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

On Friday, out of frustration and a lack of improvement I suppose, I put her out into her bare paddock, well rugged and warm, and started to walk her very slowly, and at her own pace for 3-4 mins a couple of times a day. She was also taken off the hay and left to graze herself if she was hungry. I also gave her 1 cup of linseed oil in a small amount of Low calorie balancer mix twice a day. I added a small scoop of Recovery EQ (which is a mineral/vitamin supplement) and gave her a dose of metacam every other day. She showed a very small improvement each day on this regime. There is not much grass in this paddock (indeed this mare can live on air), and she spent a good deal of her day mooching around her paddock (v. slowly) grazing. 

I had the farrier out to her yesterday (Monday) and in his opinion she was indeed suffering from laminitis. He said that he had seen horses move that way with laminitis before. He pared her feet and put Natural Balance shoes on her front feet to give her more support. My own vet disagrees with the farrier that she has laminitis. As the vet is not coming up with any other answers, I have decided to treat her as if she is suffering from laminitis. 

Because she responded to being out in her paddock, I have left her there, she has another quiet mare in with her, who is hoovering any new growth from the paddock, I am continuing to walk her for a few minutes several times a day and she continues to loosen up. The farriers work has appeared to have given her relief and she is not lifting her legs as much or rocking back on to her back end. 

I still suspect that IR or some other metabolic problem is at play here and I will get her tested when she recovers from this bout of laminitis. I will also look into getting her some hoof boots today. I will keep you informed if you want of her progress/results and I HOPE that she will recover. I will take another video of her today and upload it today or tomorrow in order to show her progress.

Thank you again for all your comments, I hope this thread will end well with a video of my mare galloping around her paddock. Fingers crossed.. Julie


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

natisha said:


> That could be but it doesn't explain the abnormal lab results.


I did not see the lab results my first time through. I guess they did not load or something. I agree.


Bretts, I am glad she is making progress. Fingers crossed that she continues to improve.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Keep us updated. I have never seen something like that before. Did remind me of EPM, but its not. Super stiff. Wow, I really hope she progresses and gets better. Hugz to you and healing vibes coming your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Evan more scarey is that they don't know what causes it or how to cure and there is only a one in ten servival rate just hope none of mine ever get it as we don't have a equine vet up here


Yes, lets hope so. I really hope they figure out what is wrong with OP's mare and that it is treatable. Poor baby looks so miserable!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope she keeps improving, lovely mare, crossing my fingers that it all ends well.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Good to hear you're trusting your gut...and your farrier. At this point, it cannot hurt to treat for laminitis in the abscense of any other diagnosis. I was thinking about this thread on my way into work. All I have read about neurological diseases suggest they progress rather rapidly if not treated. Sounds like your girl has been in the same stage of whatever this is for awhile, so maybe that's a good thing. Those natural balance shoes are great. Investigating insulin resistance sounds like a great idea too. Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon. Glad she has an owner who uses common sense.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

brettso1000 said:


> I HOPE that she will recover.



We are all hoping for that too. Please keep us updated, I am thinking of you!


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

*Jessy Walking 10 May*

Thank you all for your good wishes, crossed fingers and hugs! 

I have added a link which shows her walking yesterday. I would like to show her progress in case anyone else has to deal with a horse with similar symptoms and I am going to get to the bottom of this. I am getting her bloods done again next week, and for "Alwaysbehind" I am posting up the previous blood test results again. They are in and image JPEG format. 

Let me know what you think of my Jessy's progress! 
I was also thinking of getting hoof boots for her, has anyone here used them on a horse with laminitis?


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omg what a difference from the first few vids! she's looking a whole lot better!! Keep doing whatever your doing seems to be working, keeping my fingers crossed that she pulls through all this.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

katze said:


> omg what a difference from the first few vids! She's looking a whole lot better!! Keep doing whatever your doing seems to be working, keeping my fingers crossed that she pulls through all this.


^^^^^^^^agreed!!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope she continues to progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll bet your vet is right that she's got some kind of underlying metabolic disease happening...but resolving. Then too, I agree with your farrier that she's experiencing laminitis. In other words, there are probably multiple factors in play here and I would be doing the very same as you..treating her symptomatically. Also, I'm curious if the Metacam has elevated some of those lab results? Anyhow, things seem to be resolving nicely and she's headed in the right direction. She's a very lucky mare (and such a cutie) to have an owner like you!


----------



## bntnail (Feb 3, 2011)

brettso1000 said:


> I was also thinking of getting hoof boots for her, has anyone here used them on a horse with laminitis?


Do a search for Soft Ride boots.

Did vet mention the cresty neck?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My first thought at the videos in the first post was laminitis. She is quite overweight - almost dangerously so - so it wouldn't surprise me. That she's improved since the farrier's treatment plan indicates he may just be right. 
Have you addressed the underlying cause - ie her weight?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

I also suspected laminitus. She is very cresty and looks to have fat pads. It wouldnt hurt her to loose some weight and have zero green grass and very low sugers/carbs. 

I have rehabbed some nasty founder with boots and padding. Its very helpful becasue you can pad them for comfort each day for changing needs.

Look here for more info. I have found laminitus to be an easy fix with a strict diet. Founder is harder but pretty much 100% fixable if caught early and treated ASAP with a trim that promotes proper aligned growth. I like this guys theories. They are common sense and logical and the horses I treat all validate his theories too 

Pete Ramey makes healthy hooves on barefoot horses heals founder in horses


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh thank gawd, the new video is much happier to watch. I am so pleased that she is improving.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

dop said:


> I'll bet your vet is right that she's got some kind of underlying metabolic disease happening...but resolving. Then too, I agree with your farrier that she's experiencing laminitis. In other words, there are probably multiple factors in play here and I would be doing the very same as you..treating her symptomatically. Also, I'm curious if the Metacam has elevated some of those lab results? Anyhow, things seem to be resolving nicely and she's headed in the right direction. She's a very lucky mare (and such a cutie) to have an owner like you!


Hi "dop", I think you and my vet are right, I'd say that there are also metabolic/IR problems going on. We'll see how the vet gets on with her. When she starts feeling good on her feet again I am going to get her tested for insulin resistance. I am going to continue to post up her results though on this forum. Thank you for your email and your kind words.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

bntnail said:


> Do a search for Soft Ride boots.
> 
> Did vet mention the cresty neck?


I did a search for soft ride boots and I can't get them in Ireland. however I have found a farrier in Ireland who fits and supplies easycare boots. I sent him on photos of her hooves and he is happy to recommend the "glove" for her. He reckons that she will be alot more comfortable with them on - its worth a try - if it works then at least I can start back handwalking her and start trying to get the pounds off. i'd say it will be a while before she is worked under the saddle again. 

As regards the cresty neck - yes the vet did notice that, its hard not to! :wink: The fact that I have been unable to reduce its size, and the fact that starving my mare just doesn't equate to weight loss is pointing him towards a low metabolism and insulin resistance.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> My first thought at the videos in the first post was laminitis. She is quite overweight - almost dangerously so - so it wouldn't surprise me. That she's improved since the farrier's treatment plan indicates he may just be right.
> Have you addressed the underlying cause - ie her weight?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for your post, you were right about the laminitis and she is very overweight. I think she has about 10stone to loose. This mare has not being out on grass since the end of February and is in a small bare paddock, the farrier reckons that her obesity combined with the stress of the lesson I had with her 2 weeks ago might have triggered it. She does not get grain, but I am giving her oil (1 cup) at the moment mixed with some lo-cal balancer (1 cup) and some no-mollasses shredded beet pulp (1 cup) for fiber. I am also giving her some Recovery EQ and bute. So far she is responding well. I go over to her about 5 - 6 times a day and walk her for a few minutes (3 - 4mins) each time. Once she is feeling better on her feet I will increase the exercise and focus on getting her slim!.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

Trinity3205 said:


> I also suspected laminitus. She is very cresty and looks to have fat pads. It wouldnt hurt her to loose some weight and have zero green grass and very low sugers/carbs.
> 
> I have rehabbed some nasty founder with boots and padding. Its very helpful becasue you can pad them for comfort each day for changing needs.
> 
> ...


Hi Trinity, I have put my mare onto a stricter diet, and once she becomes more mobile I am going to quarter the size of her paddock! But I think exercise is going to give better results with her. 

I am delighted to hear that you have had success with boots and padding. I found a farrier in Ireland who supplies and fits EasyCare boots and he is coming tomorrow hopefully to fit her for a pair of "gloves" with pads. I have read some of Pete Ramey's articles and they do make a lot of sense. I am really hoping that these boots might speed up her recovery and enable me to start handwalking her sooner and also to start back riding her again eventually so that I can start shifting some of that fat!


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

mbender & AlexS: Thank you both for your posts. I just hope that this progress continues!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Isn't that funny that horses are soooo touchy with what they eat, and how much they eat. I mean, its like us getting obese and diseases pop up but man alive, we really need to watch what horses eat. Just thought I'd throw that out there. More healing vibes coming your way and your mares way!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I looked to see where you live??? I had just heard about a herpes virus strain that is different then the STD that seems to have originated in Colorado and it is effecting horses nuerologically and has resulted in 4 deaths.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Any updates? How is your mare doing?


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

Churumbeque: I live in Ireland - just suffering from too much lush green grass! But thank you for your comment.

I had my mare x-rayed yesterday evening and thanks be to God there is no rotation going on. Her Easycare Gloves are ordered and on their way so she should be fitted with them this week. 

She is still on bute and is continuing to improve slowly, but I hope to see a good improvement on her when she has the boots fitted. she has also lost a good bit more weight on her new diet. 

I am going to upload a video of her walking just before and after the boots go on, so that you can all see her progress. I will also get her blood tested again next Monday (hopefully she will not be on bute at that stage) and I'll post the results again.

She is fenced into a part of her paddock that is about three times the size of her stable. I am not her favourite person at the moment and I am getting killer looks from her. But Jessy will just have to get over it, it is better for her in the long run.

The vet who x-rayed her had just come from my future sister-in-law's house. She has a pony that she has also had for 17 years and who also got a bout of laminitis at the same time. He had laminitis 5 years ago and recovered and she was being so careful with him, he has no fat on him at all and was in a very bare small paddock. The x-rays showed 10 degrees rotation in both front pedal bones. She has made the decision to put him down this afternoon rather than put him through anymore hardship and pain, especially when it could recur again at any time. I am heading out to her in a while to be with her when the vet injects Tyson. Bringing some jameson whiskey with me. Poor girl.

I feel that myself and Jessy have had a close shave, and i've been given a second chance to get her in shape and living a healthier life.


----------



## brettso1000 (May 6, 2011)

Hi All
Unfortunately my mare had laminitis, after her first x-ray she was okay for a week and continued to improved, even tried a few steps of trot a few times, then for no apparent reason she went downhill again and I had her x-rayed again and she has rotated to 7 degrees, that was two weeks ago and I had the farrier out to her on Friday as she was getting uncomfortable again, there was signs of bruising around the frog and she had a soft point just in front of the point of the frog. My farrier reckoned that she had rotated more in the left front, so I made the decision not to put my 20 year old mare through anymore hardship and had her put to sleep on Saturday. She has been with me for 17 years, my whole family has ridden her over the years and she will be sorely missed by all. It is so strange not to see her in her paddock this morning.
RIP Jessy.

Thank you all for all your comments, information, help and good wishes. I wish you and your horses all the best. Julie


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very sorry--and surprised--to hear that. My condolences.


----------

